# World Cup Qualifications Zone: North America 28-29 March



## A_Skywalker (Mar 23, 2009)

28 Mar 21:00 Mexico v Costa Rica 1.72 3.40 4.50    
28 Mar 22:00 Trinidad & Tobago v Honduras 2.90 3.25 2.25    
29 Mar 02:00 El Salvador v USA 4.00 3.40 1.80


----------

